# Venomous snakes and vets



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I am just curious how do you guys who keep venomous snakes manage to get them treated by the vet?
It is quite hard to find a Reptile Vet in most areas but one who will treat dangerous species must be very rare.
How do you manage?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

depends what needs doing I suppose


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

most vets will not treat venomous. In fact it's very important during your application to find a vet who will trust you. Most vets will not prescribe medication without seeing the animal, they will have to do this (and you will have to treat the animal!) with venomous so you need to clear it all with your vet FIRST or halt the process until you find a sympathetic vet.


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

a vet who happens to keep DWA's is the holy grail!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Vets & hots*

I've used three different vets over the past 10 years (depending on what the issue is/was) and none of these are prepared to treat any "hots" as their own insurnace does not cover them.

I can however purchse most vet type durgs over the interent and can in theory treat things like RI's etc.

I have found a vet who will examine any "hot" by appointment though the vet is a 300 mile round trip away.

For a seriously ill snake a full day in a car is likely to add a risk of additional stress which could tip the balance over the edge.

There are a number of places where I can get samples examined which would and has been very useful.

Its a difficult one and we as enthusuast and hobbyists should be aware that many vets have NO idea about herp treatment other than what they read in books and occasionally treat.

Thats not an attack on vets (I know a couple who use forums on a regular basis) its simply a fact. Most vets will see the odd corn snake and so on, but how many get a live wriggling Rattlesnake to see???????????

The first reaction is liklely to be :censorff

The second is run :shock:

anyway a few of my pointelss thoughts


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you're exactly right, most vets know little to nothing about repitles, why should they? Most will never see one! I know our vet (as good as he is) still has to refer to his university notes and textbooks whenever we come in, we can (and do) do as much ourselves at home!

Most people who get into herps in a big way will often find themselves telling the vet that they are "99% sure this is whats wrong" generally we can always do this, and on several occasions told them what drug to use to treat it, we've even phones our vet and aksed them to order us a supply of a specific drug they do not carry.

This is one of the things that changes drastically when you move to hots, much less support from vets if things go wrong, you have to be willing and able to deal with it yourself.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*vets*



Mason said:


> you're exactly right, most vets know little to nothing about repitles, why should they? Most will never see one! I know our vet (as good as he is) still has to refer to his university notes and textbooks whenever we come in, we can (and do) do as much ourselves at home!
> 
> Most people who get into herps in a big way will often find themselves telling the vet that they are "99% sure this is whats wrong" generally we can always do this, and on several occasions told them what drug to use to treat it, we've even phones our vet and aksed them to order us a supply of a specific drug they do not carry.
> 
> This is one of the things that changes drastically when you move to hots, much less support from vets if things go wrong, you have to be willing and able to deal with it yourself.


In total agreement here!

Its a little like taking you prize GTP to the vet having told him you need "fortum" for a severe RI..a good vet will get it in for you.

I keep a stock of certain one's as they often need to order drugs in and early treatment for some conditions is the real key.

Can you image phoning a regular vet and telling the receptionist that "horrible Harry" the bad tempered atrox needs to be brought in for examination......................close your eyes and try to imagine the receptionist and the nurse thinking about it!!!!1:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally I don't even think it would be safe for most vets to even consider treating a hot. If they have no specific DWA training they cannot possibly be expected to know how to get it out of the box, hold it safely, inject it, examine it, keep it overnight? They'd have no facilities for that, that's for sure...

My vet will sell me a number of prescription meds such as antibiotics and anti-inflamattories, various parasite treatments etc. without seeing the snake because i've been seen so many times. I get dosage charts and wished good luck - especially if the snake is an aggressive one!

If your vet is confident in your abilities a large amount of things will end up self medicated.. I just don't think it would be worth the risk of the vet / nurse, and the danger of the travel, to take one to a vet unless they are actually experienced with that species.

Presumabley zoos with reptile houses containing DWA animals have a reptiles vet on staff who is possibly aware and maybe experienced with reptiles including hots, and if I was looking for a vet for DWA I think my first port of call would be to contact the closest zoo and ask for any recommendations, and speak to the zoo vet, as zoo vets often seem to have more experience working with exotics (as you would expect) than someone who has a general practice treating cats/dogs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I found a vet that might look at venomous snakes, as long as I brought them tubed them and held them whilst the examination took place, theres no way a snake can slip out of the tube once secured properly, so any injections could safely be given.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Wouldn't it be a good idea for those of you with vets that are prepared to see venomous and those of us with vets that are up to speed with reptiles to make a list (with the vet concerned permission) Then put it up as a sticky..
It could help out a lot....I'm lucky I know two vets that are up to speed with hots (one of which advises on DWA) And one that treats reptiles (I never asked about hots as the other two are adequate)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*treatment*



SiUK said:


> I found a vet that might look at venomous snakes, as long as I brought them tubed them and held them whilst the examination took place, theres no way a snake can slip out of the tube once secured properly, so any injections could safely be given.


Get the correct medication, the correct dose and inject the animal yourself, simple and done in your own "hot room"


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah its definately a two person job though.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*woooooow*



SiUK said:


> yeah its definately a two person job though.


can you imagine trying yourself:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

scary thought!!!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive got a Vet that can sort out my Rear Fanged...FWC, Boigas etc...

But i aint asked her if she will do my venomous in a few year


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are vets around the UK that will support you if or when you are in need of medical assistance although there are very few.

Your local zoo may be able to point you in the right direction also when you have your vets inspection i would hope the vet is at least able to give you some advise in where to look.

your local council should insist you are registered with a vet (just in case you need to seek help and advise) although 99% of them will expect the snake in question to be tubed

Do take care and dont try to treat your Venomous Sanke on your own as this is prime example of how to receive a bite, if in doubt speak to your local DWA supplier dependent on how confident they are to help you.

thanks

Dave


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Surely if you DWA you are educated enough for care for them yourself?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well theres certain things, that even the most experienced keeper couldnt do without a vets help.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

So you think its a good idea to tube a snake on your own, hold the tube and support the snake in a position (ensuring the snake dosnt thrash back) and treat your snake?

I dont





Joshuashaw said:


> Surely if you DWA you are educated enough for care for them yourself?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Joshuashaw said:


> Surely if you DWA you are educated enough for care for them yourself?


 
you've never medicated a snake of any sort by injection or orally at all ever have you?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Same here, so does this mean, you never take your snake/other pets to the vets....because you can care for them youself..?

Im with PythonDave on this one


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> you've never medicated a snake of any sort by injection or orally at all ever have you?


 You forgot the:whistling2:....:lol2:Well spotted: victory:


----------

